# Part medicated IUI and BFP



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

I have just had a fully medicated DIUI which resulted in BFN. Whilst I'm happy to have menopur to stimulate my ovaries and trigger shot I hate the cyclogest. I have no problems with the thickness of my lining and feel my clinic don't listen to me when I say I don't like it and ask if I really need it. So I'm wondering if anyone out there has had BFP without using it as I'm thinking of ditching it for my next round... Any help would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

First of all, sorry that it was a bfn for you this time.
Im afraid that im not in the same situation as you and most women I know of are usually afriad to stop taking it! I always had great linning but my Dr wanted me to take it as it reduces the chance of miscarriage, this is why you usually take it up to 12 weeks when you get a bfp until the placenta takes over.
Is there any particular reason as to why you hate it so much? We dont mind if you go into details!
xxx


----------

